# OT: Knicks Alternate Uniform



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Why don't the Knicks have an alternate uniform? I always thought a black or orange uni would look sick for them! So I made a black uni, it only took me about 10 minutes and I didn't put alot of thought into it. But, here it is:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't they have the green one that Nate used during the final round of the dunk contest last night?


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Those are St. Patrick's Day unis


----------



## ThreePointer (May 5, 2008)

chad that uni is lookin pretty tight....im a fan


----------



## bballjones23 (May 16, 2008)

those st patty day ones were crazy...did u see the kicks he had to go with them as well lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chad you should try to work for Adidas and their marketing team, that uniform is nice.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Chad you should try to work for Adidas and their marketing team, that uniform is nice.





ThreePointer said:


> chad that uni is lookin pretty tight....im a fan



Thanks guys. If anyone wants a custom avatar or sig visit my personal forum here and just request one!


----------

